# charity fishing event in Venice, LA next weekend



## thowell64 (Jul 11, 2009)

<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">I was just wondering if anyone would be interested in attending our charitable fishing event next weekend. Our organization, the UYM, is sponsoring the 2009 UYM Venice Invitational. It is a fishing event geared toward the everyday fisherman, next Friday and Saturday (17&18). It is a 2 day offshore event where we will be fishing the oil rigs out of <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:City><st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Venice</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"> for Tuna, Wahoo, Dolphin, billfish -- and whatever else we can catch (and Devlin tells me the bite is on!). A tax deductible donation of only $1295 will provide you with an invitation to our event including 3 nights stay at the Venice Marina, 2 solid days fishing with Reel Peace Charters, 2 nights of dinner celebration, an entry in ourannual "trip of a lifetime" give-a-way (valued at up to $35k), promotional prizes from our sponsors, some fish to take home (as the bulk of the fish is being donated to feed the homeless and the needy) -- and all the fun you can stand. <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">We really could use your support and only need to fill a few more spots to make this event a success. Please feel free to contact me directly at [email protected] or 941.914.3118 - anytime.I know time is short, so please don't delay; call me anytime, and soon.<o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">There is also an article in this month's (July)Coastal Angler about the foundation and the event.<o></o>


----------

